# Billing crutches E0114



## jeaner54175@yahoo.com (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm looking for any insight on how to correct a claim from Humana Medicare Insurance for a patient who came to our clinic for knee pain and had an x-ray of his left knee and was given a pair of crutches. We coded the crutches using HCPCs code E0114 and appended modifier NU. That part of the claim was denied stating invalid place of service. The insurance company was called and they asked where the product was going to be used and I stated the patient's home. The insurance company representative said then that needs to be noted on the claim. Does anyone know where this should be indicated and what code we would use.

Thank you,
Lisa


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 23, 2017)

Do you have DME license from CMS? Also what place of service code is being used?


----------



## leonardocwarren (Jun 27, 2017)

Are you billing POS 11 or 12? DME should be 12.


----------

